# Horizontale Streifen auf Monitor



## portfel (18. Juni 2015)

Servus, ich hab seit einigen tagen das Problem, dass ich plötzlich 1 Horizontale Streifen auf dem Bildschirm habe.

1) Das Problem betrifft lediglich den  Monitor was über DVI verbunden ist .  wenn ich das bild dupliziere auf meinen Samsung-Smart-TV (Monitor 2)  was über HDMI verbunden ist läuft normal weiter.
2) Tritt soweit ich das sehen  kann auch nur bei bewegende bilder z.b  während dem Zocken , Youtube streams, scrollen im browser.

Grafikkarte  ist  PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ Akti
Monitor iiyama prolite xb2783hsu

gruß Portfel


----------



## WarPilot (18. Juni 2015)

Hast du mal das Kabel getauscht?


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2015)

Tearing weil vsync nicht greift?


----------



## Körschgen (18. Juni 2015)

Nur eine Pixelreihe?
Mal probiert den Problemmonitor am Kabel des anderen zu nutzen? Evtl mit Adapter?
Ich tippe auf eine Pixelreihe die ausgefallen ist.

Einfarbig der Strich? wechselst die Farbe oder ist abhängig von der Farbe die eigentlich dargestellt werden soll?


----------

